# BigStu's Suzuka TT-RS misc pic thread



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I've taken a lot of pics of my Suzuka Grey TT-RS, but haven't gotten around to posting them. I've taken 2 trips from LA to SF, 2 trips to Big Bear and one trip to Palm Springs in the car now and it has been just awesome. The car continues to surpass my expectations and thrill the hell out of me every time I take her out. Current mods right now are H&R sport springs, and Flapper Modded exhaust. 

*Full photo shoot galleries:*
TT-RS pics -- First trip to SF
TT-RS pics -- Second trip to SF
TT-RS pics -- Night Shoot


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

About 2 hours north of SF on PCH Highway 1....always wanted to take pic's here with the cows in the background, finally got it!











You can really see the grey color come out in this pic. Suzuka is such a cool color, sometimes looking like a really bright pearly white, other times looking like a non-metallic light grey


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

This pic was taken at Pyramid Lake on the way up to SF off the I-5 freeway. First trip up north with the car, I was looking for some good photo shoot locations and was really happy when I found this spot.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I love this pic because it looks likes a roller, but the car is parked. The TT-RS has such an aggressive front end, it looks so mean and angry


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Another thing I like about the carbon fiber mirrors: they completely blend in to the window from a side profile so they don't take away from the cars body lines. At first look you don't even see the mirrors, and if my windows were tinted, they would blend even more.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

First photo shoot ever with the car. This is the night I got the H&R springs installed.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Oktoberfest 2011 show in Big Bear Lakes, Ca :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Everyone loves an a$$ shot!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a couple shots of the carbon fiber mirrors. I wanted to try and capture the depth of the carbon weave. These ooze quality and I just love them. This was an option that I was 100% not going to get when I was planning on ordering my car. But thankfully my dealership got this car in, and I am so happy I got them now! Also the anti-dazzle and power fold feature are 2 very functional options that are really nice to have.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Really awesome foto's mate.
The lowering made it perfect.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, beautiful car. I totally agree about the CF mirrors...I tried to add this to my order at the last minute, but was too late. The aftermarket ones look ok from a distance, but aren't the same.

The car definitely looks great with the H&R springs, but there's that hint of reverse rake from the relatively lower rear.


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the exact same specs on my future RS. I was just wondering if you considered tinting your windows? Do you think it would make the car look better? It is hard to say just looking at pictures. I thought maybe you could provide your opinion. I am contemplating having the dealer tint the windows all round.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Really nice pics and the stance looks excellent on the H&Rs


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photo series! Love the Suzuka with it's multitude of color shades depending on ligh and shade. 

Might as well travel around some since we are not getting much of a winter this year in northern California or Nevada. Nice to not see alot of sand on the roads up in the mountains.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW... Great shots! Looks awesome. Love the Springs stance as John stated. 
:thumbup:


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Great photos!*

Great photos!

They really capture the best angles of the TT RS and the color shades of Suzuka.

The car looks white in most of the photos where there's more direct sunlight, then the gray comes out in the more shaded shots - very cool.

When I bought my RS, they had one Suzuka and one Phantom.

My knee jerk reaction was to get the black (I love the way black looks on these Audis with their distinct -black grilled - corporate nose). However, the Suzuka stands out and has an enthusiast flavor which matches the RS's character.

As my salt-covered Phantom black RS sits in the garage right now, I realize Suzuka would have been the winter-friendlier color.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, those are the best shots so far. Excellent skills there Bigstu! :thumbup:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

kozani said:


> I have the exact same specs on my future RS. I was just wondering if you considered tinting your windows? Do you think it would make the car look better? It is hard to say just looking at pictures. I thought maybe you could provide your opinion. I am contemplating having the dealer tint the windows all round.


I am still on the fence about tinting my windows. I love the clean look of no tint, but I think a nice light or medium tint all the way around would look nice. I think you'd have to keep the same % tint across the front and side windows so it would flow nicely. You can have it tinted, and if you don't like it have it taken off. I am sure you will like it though as long as you don't go too dark. I don't think dark tint looks good on a light colored car.

Here's an example of the tint I was thinking of getting for my TT-RS, on my GTI:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> They really capture the best angles of the TT RS and the color shades of Suzuka.
> 
> ...


I love black cars, but already have two. Every color offered on the TT-RS is awesome, and I personally considered ordering it in every color! Again, my dealership made it easy for me by getting this car in. Once I saw it, I had to have it!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Beautiful car! Anyone have a part number for the anti-dazzle mirror glass?


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I gotta check this car out in person one day soon. hit me up when you are in the valley.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

bigstu said:


> I am still on the fence about tinting my windows. I love the clean look of no tint, but I think a nice light or medium tint all the way around would look nice. I think you'd have to keep the same % tint across the front and side windows so it would flow nicely. You can have it tinted, and if you don't like it have it taken off. I am sure you will like it though as long as you don't go too dark. I don't think dark tint looks good on a light colored car.
> 
> Here's an example of the tint I was thinking of getting for my TT-RS, on my GTI:


I vote for a lighter tint, say 35%.

Like the GTI above, it will mute the interior and streamline the look of the car.

Also, I recommend tinting the front windshield 50%.

Same material helps avoid the big contrast, giving the car a more complete look, and reducing glare to boot.

Here's a pic of mine tinted just this same way. The sunset lighting makes it look darker. I have no trouble seeing at night.

http://www.s2ki.com/s2000/gallery/image/803560-tt-rs-1/


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nice pictures! What camera setup are you using for those? Here's my stock-height Suzuka Gray.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Nice pictures! What camera setup are you using for those? Here's my stock-height Suzuka Gray.


Its my cars twin separated at birth!! Love Suzuka w/ Titanium Package and carbon mirrors! I'm using a Nikon D40x DSLR camera. Its all the camera and very little me, I do love trying to find good shooting locations though!

Like this location, a Vista Point off the I-5 coming home from SF. Haven't shot the TT-RS here yet though.


----------

